# Eating at work?



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I am fine on my meals when at home, but i'm wondering what I can do to make sure I eat enough quality food at work, I have a fridge, so i'm looking at buying pre-made stuff or very easy to prepare things that i can shove in the fridge.

anyone have any ideas of things i can stock up on and shove in the fridge so its always there when i need something?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

depends entirely on your diet but i always have a few scotch eggs hidden in the work fridge for emergencys lol


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the same situtation so I bought a bulk order of chicken and I make my meals the night before work each day I also bag up my whey so i can have it when at work also probs the best way to do it I find and it was what I was advised to to do also.

hope that helps


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What have you been doing thus far?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What have you been doing thus far?


Not good, buying someting from the food court like a sandwich and smoothie or a roast dinner or something


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

If you have a microwave or can get one (they are like £20 these days) you can pretty much eat what you normally eat. Just prepare it the night before and reheat - Ding, food time!

Failing that make up some chicken salad wraps, pitta bread with tuna mayo etc


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Boiled rice and tinned pinapple keep in a tub eat every two hours, tinned kipper fillets, tuna, Quark, boiled chicken cook before work, put your mind to it, improvise you can eat very good whilst at work.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a microwave brown rice, 2 tins of tuna and a handfull of peas, with a little passata. makes enough for 2 meals


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

get a mictowave from a supermarket, cheap as chips, then cook as you normally would at home


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Make food the night before.

I don't have a micro in work and it still tastes o.k

Chiili/rice, chicken and pasta etc


----------



## 22/22 (Aug 26, 2011)

yep agree my fav snap at work is chicken pitta's, wraps etc, tuna, pasta, onion and mayo with grated cheese all mixed up together aint to bad, but TBF close to my work is a morrisons cooked chicken £3 yes please and just tear it up wit ma hands plonk it in sum bbq source.

But andys right you can eat just as good at work as you can at home, its all about being organised and preparing you snap.


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

I prepare enough chicken to last 3 days at work on a sunday evening, so usually cook 12 chicken breasts and eat them with some Nando's sauce at lunch time and before the gym at 4.30, I have a bag of readybrek at work too to take care of carbs (when bulking) as I'm not keen on rice but love oats, just add milk and heat in the microwave in a disposable bowl (no washing up FTW), when I run out on wednesday I do the same again, cook another 12 chicken breasts, its all about being orgainised and preparing in advance mate.

Also, I find whey and oatcakes handy for between meals


----------



## Jonna79 (Jul 16, 2011)

I make mine the night before. Only way!

Chicken or Tuna / Brown rice / Pesto / Tomatoes etc

Takes forward planning but easy once youre organised


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Chicken/tuna, pasta, sweetcorn and either full fat or extra light Mayo depending on goals. Easy to eat cold and can be prepared the night before.


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

Cous cous & tuna. - 2mins to prepare.


----------

